# Buying Items for Baby



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

To make me feel I am doing something worthwhile and positive whilst waiting our IVF treatment I have started buying little bits and bobs to help decorate the nursery. Such as a bear, or a picture etc

For me, this makes me feel like I am doing somehting positively and keeps me on track thinking we will one day be parents... essentially Im preparing for our end goal.

Am I crazy - or is anyone else doing similar things?

xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Icklepickle

Didn't want to read and run.  I haven't done this, I don't think I could bring myself to do it, but saying that, I think if this is what works for you, and gives you some comfort and positivity then that can only be a good thing.  Nothing anybody does when faced with this can be seen as crazy, it's all about coping and self-preservation so you just need to do what is right for you  

Wishing you lots of luck for your tx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Hun, I'm totally the same, have lovely wee bits and bobs  we have to have hope and look to the future  xxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi ladies - I agree with Nosila that there is no such thing as crazy when we are going through these rollercoaster of emotions so whatever works for you is the best thing for you.  

I'm the exact opposite of you icklepickle - our spare room really needs painted and tidied up (its a dumping ground for everything) but I won't let my husband do anything with it as it makes me feel better to think that our time will come and when it does we decorate it as a nursery.  
xxx


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

Personally I really want to buy stuff but worry about tempting fate (silly in know)!

However when a friend had a baby recently I I bought some bits and pieces for her and I feel I love with a baby grow and just had to keep it!!!

I Pray I will one day see my baby wear it! 

xx


----------

